# ImageJ: Linien und Schnittpunkte in Bild



## Fray (14. Jan 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich muss auf einem Bild alle Linien erkennen und tatsächliche Schnittpunkte finden ...

Aber ich weis nicht wie ich das in ImageJ als Plug-in realisieren kann..

Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen ... vielleicht erst mal mit Ideen?

mfg Eugen


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jan 2013)

Kann beliebig schwierig sein, weil man in diesem Sinne nicht klar sagen kann, was eine "Linie" ist. Aber zu Edge Detection (ggf. auch Hough Transformation) sollte man für ImageJ doch einiges finden, das könnte ein Einstiegspunkt sein.


----------

